# Rendezvous is Now on MountainBuzz!



## RiverMamma (May 3, 2009)

Nice! I bought my first guide stick (a regular sized Carlisle) from Rendezvous as a second year guide in 2000! I guided with that stick for 10 years! I still have (& love) that paddle... Though truth be told I guide with a sexy Werner now.  Is the big beautiful Newfoundland still around? Tank? Probably not... that was a long time ago...


----------



## Salidaboater (Nov 5, 2013)

That is great. Learned to Kayak from Rendezvous and bought my first Kayak from them. Great group up there. Welcome


----------

